# After he squeezes the Middle Class, Mitt will hose them down just like he did Seamus!



## rdean (Jan 13, 2012)

In 1983, Mitt Romney put the family dog, Seamus the Irish Setter, into a carrier that he tied to the roof of his car for a twelve-hour drive to Canada. Despite a homemade windshield that Romney attached to the carrier, the dog became predictably traumatized. At some point, Romney's eldest son noticed a brown liquid running down the rear windshield. Romney pulled over at a gas station, hosed down the car and the dog, and then put the dog back on top of the car and kept driving. Nearly thirty years later, the story has come back to haunt the Republican presidential hopeful.

Mitt Romney His Dog Seamus and Animal Rights - Romney Ties a Dog to the Roof of His Car







*First he scared the shit out of the dog and then hosed it down.  Sounds just like what Bush did to the American People.*











[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1O5II0ZBCuA]Romney ties his dog to the roof of his car in an airtight kennel?! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## rdean (Jan 13, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-4bm5NxqPY&feature]For the Dogs - YouTube[/ame]

I missed this one.


----------



## Trajan (Jan 13, 2012)

*After he squeezes the Middle Class, Mitt will hose them down just like he did Seamus!*

yea!!!! like Staples too!!!...oh wait....


----------



## syrenn (Jan 13, 2012)

Your head is starting to explode dean.


----------



## del (Jan 13, 2012)

woof


----------



## Trajan (Jan 13, 2012)

del said:


> woof


----------



## rdean (Jan 13, 2012)

I thought right wingers would find this hilarious.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jan 13, 2012)

rdean said:


> I thought right wingers would find this hilarious.



I think everyone finds you hilarious.


----------



## rdean (Jan 14, 2012)

Trajan said:


> *After he squeezes the Middle Class, Mitt will hose them down just like he did Seamus!*
> 
> yea!!!! like Staples too!!!...oh wait....



Ever notice how right wingers point to some crappy job a Republican did and then insist what a "success" it was?

http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/203311-romneys-great-paying-jobs.html

Reminds me of "Iraq".  What a success that was.  Or how they chased Bin Laden out of Afghanistan.  What a success.  And how they stopped the Iraqi "Nuclear Program".  Oh wait, that's one they just "made up, there never was a nuclear program".

Give me time.  I'll think of some other Republican "successes".

In the mean time, half way through the election, one of those super pacs is going to make a campaign commercial about this.  Somehow, saying the scared shitless dog "loved it" doesn't seem like a credible answer.  Course, seems the right wing base believes ANYTHING their masters tell them to believe.


----------



## California Girl (Jan 14, 2012)

On the bright side, he once closed Bains office so that the whole staff could participate in searching for a colleague's missing daughter. All the sstaff hit the streets, spreading flyers, and talking to people - getting more people to help. 

Kid was found and the story had a happy ending. Thank (Insert deity of choice here)

Yea, he's a heartless bastard.


----------



## syrenn (Jan 14, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svTq3rvQ1EA]Jackass Movie Sea Cucumber Jackoff - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## rdean (Jan 14, 2012)

California Girl said:


> On the bright side, he once closed Bains office so that the whole staff could participate in searching for a colleague's missing daughter. All the sstaff hit the streets, spreading flyers, and talking to people - getting more people to help.
> 
> Kid was found and the story had a happy ending. Thank (Insert deity of choice here)
> 
> Yea, he's a heartless bastard.



Robert Jordan said that if we could balance out doing evil by doing good, the world would be in chaos.

The answer is "Still do the good, but don't do the evil".  I'm sure that's the point you were trying to make, right?


----------



## California Girl (Jan 14, 2012)

rdean said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > On the bright side, he once closed Bains office so that the whole staff could participate in searching for a colleague's missing daughter. All the sstaff hit the streets, spreading flyers, and talking to people - getting more people to help.
> ...



I'm not at all interested in what Robert Jordan or anyone else says. I form my own opinions, based on solid facts, research and critical thought. What I don't do is accept any version of the 'truth' that the media feeds me. I cannot find a legitimate source for the story so, in my view, it remains a story... it is not fact until it is proved... and your link...and the links that it links to... at the end of it... remains unsubstantiated. 

Did it happen? Maybe. Either way, I'm not gonna change my view of the man based on one unsubstantiated story. 

I judge people on a slightly higher standard of critical thought than you do.


----------



## rdean (Jan 14, 2012)

California Girl said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Watch the video.  Mitt not only admits it and then goes on and on about it to Fox_ in great detail_.  How can you call that "unsubstantiated"?


----------



## California Girl (Jan 14, 2012)

rdean said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



Did he? 

Frankly, I couldn't be arsed to watch it. But I'll accept that. So, did he recognize that he'd done the wrong thing? 

Personally, if this is the best you got to blast Romney, that's great. Seriously. Cool.


----------



## California Girl (Jan 14, 2012)

OK, I watched the video. Yea, he did it. And, while I am not gonna high five him for it, because I would not have done likewise... I am failing to see why I should be outraged about it.


----------



## rdean (Jan 14, 2012)

California Girl said:


> OK, I watched the video. Yea, he did it. And, while I am not gonna high five him for it, because I would not have done likewise... I am failing to see why I should be outraged about it.



That's just one of the differences between you and me.  Between me and most Republicans.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jan 14, 2012)

California Girl said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



My understanding is that the dog was in a carrier, and that he was shielded from the wind. I am not sure that I would have done the same thing, but I would not have put an Irish setter in a crowded station wagon either.


----------



## California Girl (Jan 14, 2012)

rdean said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > OK, I watched the video. Yea, he did it. And, while I am not gonna high five him for it, because I would not have done likewise... I am failing to see why I should be outraged about it.
> ...



I am not a Republican. But I absolutely supportive of the differences between you and me. On the day I have to rely on lies, racism and bullshit to make a political point, we will have that in common.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jan 14, 2012)

rdean said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > OK, I watched the video. Yea, he did it. And, while I am not gonna high five him for it, because I would not have done likewise... I am failing to see why I should be outraged about it.
> ...



Republicans can think?


----------



## California Girl (Jan 14, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



I wouldn't have done it either. In fact, I'd have made Mitt ride on the roof, if I was Mrs Romney.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jan 14, 2012)

California Girl said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...


----------



## Toro (Jan 14, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > I thought right wingers would find this hilarious.
> ...



^^^^^^^^
word


----------



## rdean (Jan 14, 2012)

California Girl said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



No one said you were a Republican.  But from the things you've said in the past, not sure there is much of a difference.


----------



## rdean (Jan 14, 2012)

Toro said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



I wish.

What they find in me is their worst nightmare.  The truth has that effect on the right.


----------



## rdean (Jan 14, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Oh, they can think all right.

They thought up a reason to invade Iraq.

They thought Obama wasn't born here.

They think "trickle down" works.

They thought trillions in tax cuts for the wealthy would create jobs.

See, they think all the time.  Only I think they are delusional.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jan 14, 2012)

rdean said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



Aren't you the one that is objecting to Romney giving his dog a bath after he shat on himself? I think that proves you cannot think, since you would have left the dog covered in shit.


----------



## rdean (Jan 14, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Is that how you give a scared and sick dog a bath?  You "hose them down"?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQME8mx4DMo]MADHOUSE!!! - YouTube[/ame]

These right wingers are seriously scary.


----------



## Toro (Jan 14, 2012)

rdean said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



They do?


----------



## rdean (Jan 14, 2012)

Toro said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



Obviously, they do.  It's why they scream all those names at me.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jan 14, 2012)

rdean said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



What was he supposed to do, throw him into the swimming pool at the hotel?


----------



## rdean (Jan 15, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Oh, he did the right thing?

Let's summarize.

Mitt put the family dog into a carrier that he called "air tight", which was lashed to the top of the family car for a 12 hour drive on the freeway at 60 plus miles per hour.  The dog became so terrified it lost control and shit all over itself and the top of the car.  Mitt hosed the dog and the car down, then put the terrified and now freezing wet dog back into the wet carrier and continued on for another 6 hours.

OH MY GAWD! WHAT WAS HE SUPPOSED TO DO?

Republicans can't figure out a problem like this because it's too "difficult", but they know how to run the country?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jan 15, 2012)

rdean said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



I did not say he was right, I asked you what he was supposed to do after the dog shit all over itself. How do you know the dog was freezing cold? Terrified?


----------



## MeBelle (Jan 15, 2012)

syrenn said:


> Jackass Movie Sea Cucumber Jackoff - YouTube


----------



## California Girl (Jan 15, 2012)

rdean said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



That's because you lack basic comprehension. Shockingly, I have voted Democrat in the past. Unlike you, I put the best interest of my state/country above political bullshit.


----------



## editec (Jan 15, 2012)

If the story about Mitts treatment of his dog is true, the man's lack of sense (or perhaps it's just his basic inhumanity) is showing


----------



## California Girl (Jan 15, 2012)

editec said:


> If the story about Mitts treatment of his dog is true, the man's lack of sense (or perhaps it's just his basic inhumanity) is showing



Lack of humanity? What about him shutting down his company (Bains) so that his staff could search for a colleague's missing daughter? I'd suggest that counters your 'lack of humanity' claim. 

Hysterical hyperbole rarely trumps rational, balanced, considered thought.


----------



## Toro (Jan 15, 2012)

rdean said:


> Oh, he did the right thing?
> 
> Let's summarize.
> 
> ...



It's pretty funny when you put it that way.

[youtube]3LrFEbxWzXI[/youtube]


----------



## rdean (Jan 15, 2012)

California Girl said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > If the story about Mitts treatment of his dog is true, the man's lack of sense (or perhaps it's just his basic inhumanity) is showing
> ...



Oh shut up.  You know that was good PR.  Sheesh!


----------



## rdean (Jan 15, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Have you ever been hosed?  Is it warm?  Do dogs normally shit all over themselves?  Have you ever ridden on the top of a car at 60 mph?

What the fuck is wrong with you?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jan 15, 2012)

rdean said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



*Have you ever been hosed down?* Believe it or not, I have actually hosed myself down, it is actually quite refreshing when the temp climbs over 100.

*Is it warm?* The depends, I usually waited until the water had a chance to cool off, but my sister and I used to delight in hosing each other down beofre it had a chance to. It was quite warm at times.

*Do doge normally shit all over themselves?* They do if they are in a kennel and not given a chance to go to the bathroom. The fact that Mitt kept the dog in the kennel that long shows bad judgement, but it is not cruelty unless he leaves him covered in shit, in my opinion.

*Have I ever ridden on the top of a car going 60mph?* No, even though I would have loved to, but I have ridden in the back of a truck going that fast, I enjoyed it. I used to have a dog that loved to stick his head out the window when we were going fast. In fact, I have never met a dog that didn't like it.

*What the fuck is wrong with you?* I weigh too much, I need to see a dentist, and I am getting old. Other than that I am in excellent health. My blood pressure is actually low for my age and weight. In fact, it is low for a healthy 25 year old. Thanks for asking.

By the way, thanks for your picture.


----------



## rdean (Jan 15, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



So potato IS your favorite color, obviously.

You need to practice your "spin".  It wasn't that good.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AglGJYby_pQ]Whirling Dervishes in Istanbul - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## rdean (Jan 15, 2012)

This will be an issue right wingers.  America doesn't appreciate animal cruelty.  Right wingers believe we can do whatever we want to animals because they don't have souls and God gave them to us to fuck over.

Mitt simply doesn't give a shit?  Not about the middle class and certainly not about helpless animals.  He's got money to worry about.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jan 15, 2012)

rdean said:


> This will be an issue right wingers.  America doesn't appreciate animal cruelty.  Right wingers believe we can do whatever we want to animals because they don't have souls and God gave them to us to fuck over.
> 
> Mitt simply doesn't give a shit?  Not about the middle class and certainly not about helpless animals.  He's got money to worry about.



A bit like Obama and his concern about the price of arugula at Whole Foods?

Will Michelle saying kids should adjust their palates to steak and arugula also be an issue about how out of touch they are?

Mrs. Obama: Let Them Eat Steak

The American middle class does not care about arugula.



By the way, steak and arugula? WTF?


----------



## rdean (Jan 15, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > This will be an issue right wingers.  America doesn't appreciate animal cruelty.  Right wingers believe we can do whatever we want to animals because they don't have souls and God gave them to us to fuck over.
> ...



Meat and salad.  It's like calling chopped liver "pate" (pa TAY).  It's still "chopped liver".

Sheesh, now you attack his wife.  If anyone hasn't told you your awful, it's long overdue.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 15, 2012)

Trajan said:


> *After he squeezes the Middle Class, Mitt will hose them down just like he did Seamus!*
> 
> yea!!!! like Staples too!!!...oh wait....



You think Staples, where they work for minimum wage and no benefits, is "middle class"?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 15, 2012)

California Girl said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Did you miss the part where he admitted on camera he tied the dog to the roof?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 15, 2012)

rdean said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > OK, I watched the video. Yea, he did it. And, while I am not gonna high five him for it, because I would not have done likewise... I am failing to see why I should be outraged about it.
> ...



Don't lump us all in with her.  Most of us really do want to help people.  We just disagree with you on the best way to accomplish it.  (Or version doesn't involve 20 levels of bureaucracy and subsidizing destructive behavior.)


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 15, 2012)

editec said:


> If the story about Mitts treatment of his dog is true, the man's lack of sense (or perhaps it's just his basic inhumanity) is showing



I'm going with basic inhumanity...


----------



## rdean (Jan 15, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



I'm sure you have examples.

Obama Is Watering Down Regulations More Than Bush, Study Shows - Businessweek

Nov. 30 (Bloomberg) -- President Barack Obama, criticized by Republicans for slowing job growth by over regulating, has weakened proposed rules at a greater rate than President George W. Bush, according to a new study.






For a while temporary census-related jobs masked the underlying trend, but weve been steadily shedding government work. Maybe you think thats a good thing. Certainly most of President Obamas critics from the right claim to believe its a good thing. But what happens when you shed public sector jobs amidst an already weak economic climate is the sharply reduced incomes of the former teachers and whatnot lead to them spending less in their local communities. In total, we have about 500,000 fewer people working for the government since Obamas inauguration even though the national population is larger than it used to be.

Chart: Over 500,000 government jobs lost since Obama became President
-------------------------------------------------------

There are "facts" and "Republican Facts".  Huge gulf between one and the other.


----------



## Toro (Jan 15, 2012)

rdean said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > editec said:
> ...



99.99% inaccurate.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jan 15, 2012)

rdean said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



Steak and arugula, not steak and salad.

Grilled Steak with Arugula and Shaved Parmesan Recipe at Epicurious.com


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 15, 2012)

rdean said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



Congradulations, you have learned "how to lie with Graphs"  

Get real, guy.  My problem with the GOP is that it is too cozy with big business, but the problem with the Democrats is that it's too  cozy with big government.


----------



## rdean (Jan 15, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



OK, how big has the government grown.  Don't you get tired of people saying "liar" but they can't seem to say how?  As if just saying it makes it so.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 16, 2012)

rdean said:


> OK, how big has the government grown.  Don't you get tired of people saying "liar" but they can't seem to say how?  As if just saying it makes it so.



The Federal Government still spends a lot more than it did 5 years ago, it's more involved in business.   And it still employes 22 MILLION people.  That's ridiculous.


----------



## editec (Jan 16, 2012)

Mitt's selfish indifference to the suffering of others makes him an ideal Republican candidate.

I can definitely see why so many of this boards self proclaiming conservatives support the guy.

He's a_ real dick._


----------



## rdean (Jan 16, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > OK, how big has the government grown.  Don't you get tired of people saying "liar" but they can't seem to say how?  As if just saying it makes it so.
> ...



We have the biggest military the world has ever seen.  Of course we spend more.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jan 16, 2012)

rdean said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



The military is smaller than it was 5 years ago. In fact, Obama constantly bosts about how he cut military spending. Want to try again?


----------



## Toro (Jan 16, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > OK, how big has the government grown.  Don't you get tired of people saying "liar" but they can't seem to say how?  As if just saying it makes it so.
> ...



Excluding military personnel, the Federal government employs less than 3 million people, not 22 million.  Total government employees excluding military personnel is about the same as it was 30 years ago.

Total Government Employment Since 1962

The 22 million you reference is all government employees at all levels.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 16, 2012)

Toro said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



Well, my bad for taking stats from RDean at face value.  I should know better.  

My apologies.


----------



## del (Jan 16, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...












​


----------



## Toro (Jan 16, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



rdean is 99.99% accurate ...


----------



## rdean (Jan 17, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



What are you blaming on me?  I never said anything remotely like, "The Federal Government still spends a lot more than it did 5 years ago, it's more involved in business. And it still employes 22 MILLION people. That's ridiculous."


----------



## rdean (Jan 17, 2012)

When all is said and sifted, Mitt Romney is an elitist multi mulit millionaire who has no concern for anyone but himself and his own family.

He abused the family pet.  "PETA is not happy that my dog likes fresh air." --on strapping his dog to the top of the car

When asked why not one of his FIVE sons were in the military, to a man who went on and on about how good it was to invade Iraq, his answer was, "One of the ways my sons are showing support for our nation is helping me get elected because they think I'd be a great president."

"Well, the question is kind of a non sequitur, if you will. And what I mean by that -- or a null set." --after being asked during a Republican debate whether is was a mistake to invade Iraq

"We should double Guantanamo!"

Mitt Romney Quotes


----------



## rdean (Jan 17, 2012)

Toro said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



true.  seems the right wing can't prove otherwise.  as it should be.


----------

